# Personnaliser curseur chargement mac



## tchoocolate (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais personnaliser mon curseur de souris lors de la phase de chargement. Vous savez le cercle multi-couleur en rotation... et bah je ne peux plus le voir...


Connaissez-vous un soft ou une astuce pour modifier cela?



Merci et bon week end

Plutôt une question pour le forum "Customisation"&#8230; Je déplace&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Sous Lion non.


----------



## tchoocolate (11 Mars 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sous Lion non.



L'OS X manque de personnalisation, alors qu'un windowbe...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Je ne le sais que trop bien, bientôt on ne pourra peut-être même plus changer les icônes.


----------

